# Super dmz or dbol? Starting today!



## crudadillamonkey (Jun 28, 2011)

I have both on hand. I am four weeks into a deca and test cycle. I have planned all along to start an oral now ( starting week 4 to try something different ). Gains were stalled by a week long flu. G2G now. I have never tried the super dmz, But I like the idea of the dry gains. Should I just stick to the tried and true dbol? Or should I give the DMZ a try? Thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2011)

Super DMZ is actually a bit stronger than D-bol.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved super DMZ when I used it.... up to you buddy. If you have a solid liver support setup, then I dont see a problem with both as long as you dont use for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## GMO (Jun 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ is actually a bit stronger than D-bol.


 
As much respect as I have for HeavyIron , I do disagree on this. 

I've done both and D-bol was better for mass and strength gains...



TwisT said:


> If you have a solid liver support setup, then I dont see a problem with both as long as you dont use for a prolonged period of time.


 
Now that's the kind of thinking I like


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ is actually a bit stronger than D-bol.



In what ways is dmz stronger than dbol? Just curious.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> As much respect as I have for HeavyIron , I do disagree on this.
> 
> I've done both and D-bol was better for mass and strength gains...
> 
> ...


 What were your dosages? 

Mg for mg, Dimethazine and Superdrol blow away D-bol.


----------



## yerg (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually if im not mistaken, you will keep more of the gains you get from using dmz over dbol(assuming PCT and diet are solid) Dbol is awsome, but i do enjoy the dryness from sdrol.(i believe sdrol is in dmz along with another compound)


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2011)

SUPER-DMZ Rx contains Superdrol and Dimethazine, 10mg of each per cap.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> In what ways is dmz stronger than dbol? Just curious.


More muscle building. Although D-bol was not used in the following abstract you can see Dimethazine was a very potent muscle builder compared to other steroids.

 Comparisons with methyltest, winny, anadrol and test prop showed better mytropic effect on the castrates with Dimethazine.

*Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. *

Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter, Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38 988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable. CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Dimethazine (I), 2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine, was compared to methyltestosterone, oxymethalone, androstanazole and testosterone propionate in its protein-anabolic activity. The tests were made on castrated rats with a single hypodermic injection of 250 , on young male and female rats with increasing daily oral doses from 100 to 1000 for 30 days, and on adult male rats with daily oral doses of 1000 for 25 days. *It was shown that I* (dimethazine)* did not interfere with the growth of young animals; that adult rats treated with I gained, on an av., 20 g. more in wt. than the controls; and that I* (dimethazine)* had a greater myotropic effect on castrates than the other steroids, and induced a higher N retention than methyltestosterone in adult males.*


----------



## metalmayhem (Jun 28, 2011)

The Super DMZ gave me lethargy like a mofo. Always tired. Could barely train. Upped the carbs and still felt like a zombie. I liked the gains tho. HAd to stop couldnt handle the lethargy.


----------



## slow-90lx (Jun 28, 2011)

I've ran dymethazine before and really enjoyed it. All day long pumps and good gains. Felt good while on the cycle. I can't compare it to Dbol,since I haven't used it, but its good stuff. Just keep your carbs up if u take it.


----------



## MDR (Jun 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> What were your dosages?
> 
> Mg for mg, Dimethazine and Superdrol blow away D-bol.


 
True.  I use 50 mg D-bol, compared to 20-30 mg of Superdrol.  I just feel so much better on D-bol.  I've always found it to have an uplifting effect at the beginning of a cycle, while Superdrol kinda drags me down and makes me lethargic.  If you chose to use a smaller dose of Superdrol, I'm sure these side-effects are lessened.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I love d-bol as well. Its one of my fav orals.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I love d-bol as well. Its one of my fav orals.


 

I can't use it anymore, back pumps are WAY too intense.  I even lowered the dose to 30mg ED and it was too much.  Might give some A-bombs a whirl though, I've yet to use them.


----------



## GMO (Jun 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> What were your dosages?
> 
> Mg for mg, Dimethazine and Superdrol blow away D-bol.


 
mg for mg, yes...you got me there. I run at least 50-75mg of d-bol ED, although I couldn't imagine taking the equivalent mgs of Super DMZ. 

Hmmm...maybe I'll have to give that a try.



CT said:


> I can't use it anymore, back pumps are WAY too intense. I even lowered the dose to 30mg ED and it was too much. Might give some A-bombs a whirl though, I've yet to use them.


 
A-bombs are sweet. They'll put a lot of mass on you and send your strength through the roof. I'm going to add them into my next cycle this winter instead of d-bol. I've been having to run my dosage so high on d-bol that I think it is time for a lengthy break.


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I decided to stick with dbol this time around.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 29, 2011)

CT said:


> I can't use it anymore, back pumps are WAY too intense. I even lowered the dose to 30mg ED and it was too much. Might give some A-bombs a whirl though, I've yet to use them.


 
I agree with that.  The back pumps were unbearable, along with the lethargy and stomach issues I had while running Dbol.

I had the Super DMZ in my shopping cart last week, and when I got to the credit card part I noticed they don't take Amex.  I'm still bitter about it...


----------

